# Scroll Saw Powermatic 95 upper blade clamp



## KelleyCrafts

All, I have a Powermatic 95 and I'm missing the upper blade clamp for it. I have concocted a Frankenstein setup to use for now but it's laborious to change blades and I don't think it cuts as smooth as it should this way. I'm hoping to find a replacement, I have heard some of the old Delta one's work but can't seem to figure out the model number I should be looking for on that and pics I find aren't clear enough. If anyone knows where I can get the whole clamp assembly for this saw or one that will work I will be grateful.

Thanks for your time.

Dave


----------



## TheGreatJon

Go over to OWWM.org, create a free profile, and post a want ad on the BOYD forum (that's the classifieds section, Monty Python reference). It's a very active site, and I'm guessing you would be able to get your part.

As far as the Delta equivalent… I'm not sure if they are interchangeable, but the 24" Delta scroll saw is model 40-440. You can find parts diagrams on vintagemachinery.org (sister site to OWWM.org).


----------



## MrUnix

Don't know of a Delta that would interchange, but that doesn't mean there isn't one 

In the meantime, you could put a WTB ad over at OWWM (in tbe Buy/Sell section) to see if anyone might have a spare or are parting out a machine. You might also want to poke around there, as there are quite a few good restoration threads for that machine, which might provide you with an alternative solution…

You can start here: 
-New- Powermatic 95 (very pic heavy) - Little Advice needed

which has quite a bit of discussion regarding the upper plunger and blade clamp (w/pictures).

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Jon, registered on OWWM waiting to get approved and I'll see what I can get from there.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Do you just need the clamp at the end of the plunger? I have one that can be mailed to you. I got several years ago but the school got rid of the scroll saw so it has been in my drawer for 30 years.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Wood master! I actually need the movable jaw that goes inside that, My current clamp that holds those might not be in awesome shape anymore from people trying to modify it over the years but I'm not sure on that. If you have the jaws to go with that clamp I would be happy to take that off your hands, let me know how much.


----------



## Woodmaster1

Is this what you need? If it is send a pm with your address.


----------



## sawsmaster

Did you found it on OWWM? it's a great site.


----------



## KelleyCrafts

I went over there and registered but honestly woodmaster sent me everything he had for nothing….seriously an amazing guy. Didn't even want postage. Sent him a thank you card in return my wife the scrapbook lady made. Stand up guy right there.

Saw is working great. Best $75 I've spent on a machine thus far.


----------



## CharleyL

That's a good saw for starters, but a long way from present scroll saw technology. If you enjoy using this saw, treat yourself to a demonstration of a newer design saw that pulls the blade both up and down.

The Powermatic 95 and other saws of that age depend on power to pull the blade down, but a spring to pull the blade back up. If you bind the blade even slightly the spring won't be able to pull it up and the reciprocating action of the lower blade mechanism will buckle the blade and break it. The newer saws both pull and push the blades up and down with adjustments for blade tension. The result is the ability to run much smaller blades for more intricate cuts and no pins in the blades, so they can be threaded through much smaller holes in the work. Even the tiny, hair like, blades will last much longer. Find someone with a DeWalt 788, a Hegner, or an Excalibur scroll saw and see if they will let you try it. It will be like driving a space ship after getting out of your model T. You have a great starter saw, but after using it for a while, try out one of these newer saws. You will likely never go back. I too started witha Powermatic 95 saw. I now make these on my DeWalt 788. They are compound cut from hard maple. Each is cut twice, once as a side cut, and then again as a face cut. The ear ring reindeer are about 1" tall. The pins are the same image, but about 2" tall.



















Charley


----------



## KelleyCrafts

Thanks Charley. Those are amazing. I don't foresee being a major scroll saw user. We actually ended up with this because the wife saw it at a yard sale and it was a pretty green so we apparently needed to have it. Overall the price was really good and I saw it run (just didn't realize it was missing the upper jaw). So we brought it home and I took it apart some and got the spring in the top working well and bought some lost dutchman blades and after woodmaster hooked me up it's been amazing for the small things I've needed to pass through it. Definitely beats the band saw for the small stuff. I am encouraging the wife to use it for some of her scrapbooking things but overall right now, we are not part of the scroll saw world, so it isn't used daily.


----------



## snidd111

> Is this what you need? If it is send a pm with your address.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Woodmaster1


Hey Woodmaster, would you happen to have more of those upper chuck assemblies? I'd be happy to pay you for a few. I got a 95 surplussed from the local schools in my area, but it's unfortunately missing some pieces. Also seems to have come with a large iron piece that was broken off of a different powermatic tool by accident… but that's another story.

Anyway, I found the nub that was part of the adjustable jaw and the stationary jaw lost inside the tool, but that's about it.


----------



## snidd111

If anyone else needs to find the adjustable jaw, I was able to use a Delta 40-440 jaw. It was slightly oversized, but easy to grind down on a belt sander till it was perfect. Amazon had 1 in stock and a few other websites had a couple as well. Cost around $7.


----------

